# Angeln in England



## Fehmarn98 (1. Januar 2013)

Wir fahren in den Osterferien nach England und ich werde meine Angelrute mitnehmen um in den dortigen Flüssen und Seen zu angeln. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man irgendwelche Erlaubnisskarten oder Scheine braucht, oder ob ich mich dort einfach an das Gewässer stellen kann und angeln? Wenn man irgendwelche Erlaubnisssachen braucht, wo bekommt man diese? Und war vielleicht schon mal jemand in England und kann mir tipps zu Ködern geben? Ich würde mit Kunstködern auf Barsch und Forelle versuchen!


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in England*



Fehmarn98 schrieb:


> Wir fahren in den Osterferien nach England und ich werde meine Angelrute mitnehmen um in den dortigen Flüssen und Seen zu angeln. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man irgendwelche Erlaubnisskarten oder Scheine braucht, oder ob ich mich dort einfach an das Gewässer stellen kann und angeln? Wenn man irgendwelche Erlaubnisssachen braucht, wo bekommt man diese? Und war vielleicht schon mal jemand in England und kann mir tipps zu Ködern geben? Ich würde mit Kunstködern auf Barsch und Forelle versuchen!


 
Falls du ausreichend Englisch sprichst , kannst du dich ja 'mal hier anmelden und nachfragen , da könntest du die benötigte Info aus erster Hand bekommen .

http://www.lureanglers.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=11

Falls nicht , könnte ich das gerne für dich übernehmen , .....habe mich dort kürzlich registriert .

Ich hab' zwar noch nie in England geangelt , aber dort gehört Catch+Release zum guten Ton , sogar manche Spinnangler sind mit Abhakmatte unterwegs , wie ich in Videos sehen konnte .

Es existiert anscheinend zwar irgendeine Vorschrift , das man auch Fische mitnehmen darf , das ist aber eindeutig total verpönt und ich habe diesbezüglich auch schon negative Kommentare über nicht-britische Angler , die Fische entnommen haben , gelesen , bzw. in englischen Videos gehört .

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Wie ich eben gesehen habe , existieren hier im AB schon einige Threads zu dem Thema , ...ziehe dir diese 'mal zuerst 'rein !


----------



## isfischer (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in England*

ich denke mal dein angelzeug sollte desinfiziert sein, bevor du krankheiten einschleppst  und catch & relase ist angesagt


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in England*

Du bruachst auch in englang (fürs Süßwasser) angelkarten.

entweder gehört das Wasser einem Sysndikat, einem Privatmann oder sonstwem, in jedem Fall ist eine Lizenz für das jeweilige Angelgewässer nötig.
Also in dem Punkt ähnlich wie in Deutschland.

Wo ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher bin:
Ich glaube du brauchst auch eine art Angelschein, diesen kann man bei best. Ämtern lösen, der kost nur n bißchen was, keine Prüfung nötig. Ob und inwiefern da evtl. der deutsche Angelschein anerkannt wird weiß ich nicht.


----------



## isfischer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in England*

hier haste nen link der fuer dich interessant ist
http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/fishing/default.aspx

und zu sachen technik & koedern
http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/forum.php

hier einen schnellen ueberblick was mir ein freund geschrieben hat (peter thain http://www.peterthain.co.uk/ )

If you're in England you need a rod licence and a permit for the water you want to fish. If you're in Scotland, you only need a permit. Where are you going? The best bait for salmon is illegal  it depends on which rivers you fish, they all have different rules. Perch will take worms, maggots, fish, and spinners. You can buy everything but the small fish from a tackle shop. Those you have to catch yourself.

wenn du  mir sagst wo genau es hingehen soll, kann ich dir explizite angaben machen, oder nehme einfach kontakt zu peter thain auf, am besten ueber facebook, sagste ihm bist ein kumpel vom oli, dann gibt er dir infos und das reichlich


----------

